# Is silver level loyalty cost worth it?



## geonuts (Mar 17, 2018)

We have owned with DRI for many years but were not in the loyalty program. A few days ago at an owner update we purchased additional points to become silver level. The salesman swore that the minimum amount of points he could sell was 8500 at $9/point. We insisted that the only purchase we would make was for 4000 points at $3.92/pt. and no financing. This cost $16k and brings us into the loyalty program at silver level. Now we are wondering if the silver status will be worth it. Does it really make it easier to find availability? The salesman swore that the "active search" feature will enable us to go nearly anywhere, anytime. He also touted using points for flights, rental cars, etc. to offset travel costs. I guess I'm asking for other DRI loyalty members to tell me if they think it is worth $16k to be in the loyalty program. Is it easier to stay where you want to go? Availability has always been a sore spot with our DRI timeshare. Not sure we made a good decision. Are there other benefits to silver level that people consider valuable. Thank you.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 18, 2018)

If you can rescind, do it asap.  There are much better ways to get to silver.   All those options for using your points for flights, rental cars, etc are completely useless and a bad use of points.  The real benefit to Silver, Gold, or Platinum in my experience has been getting room upgrades for a small fee - so you pay the points for a 1 bedroom, and get a 2 bedroom unit for fewer points if both unit sizes are available when you book.   Also - if you purchase 4000 points, you should be able to "club combo" another week you own for 6500 additional points (or if you purchase 4250, you can club combo a 2 bedroom unit for 8500 points). (You can club combo double the points you purchase.)  DRI in the past would bring non club weeks into the club if you made a purchase, so if you purchase a DR week that isn't in the club, a non-DR week if you don't have one to use for club combo, and then make a DR points purchase, you can get A LOT of club points for much less money.  I am finding that Destination Exchange may actually be the way to go.  There is a lot of availability in Destination Exchange, so you can purchase a DR week for almost nothing and use it for Exchanging to other Diamond resorts.  

Silver level won't create any additional availability for units that weren't there for non silver/gold people. DR did start something new for platinum owners - where they can make reservations a month ahead of everyone else for Diamond owned weeks.  (14 months for home resort weeks, and 11 months for non home ownership weeks rather than 13/10 months respectively for non platinum owners.)

If you are still within the rescission period, definitely rescind and do some research.  I'm happy to help.


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 18, 2018)

geonuts said:


> Does it really make it easier to find availability? The salesman swore that the "active search" feature will enable us to go nearly anywhere, anytime.



Absolutely not!! This is complete BS. Everyone faces the same availability resorts at 10 months out and everyone in the same collection faces the same at 13 months out. Availability and access is not (and legally cannot) be one of the loyalty benefits. 




geonuts said:


> I guess I'm asking for other DRI loyalty members to tell me if they think it is worth $16k to be in the loyalty program.



In my view the only reason to buy points is if you want more accommodations. None of the loyalty benefits are worth $16,000. And remember, DRI can and does change those benefits.


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 18, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Also - if you purchase 4000 points, you should be able to "club combo" another week you own



Club Combo documents state that a minimum purchase is 5000 points.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 18, 2018)

nuwermj said:


> Club Combo documents state that a minimum purchase is 5000 points.


Thanks for the clarification!  I didn't know that.


----------



## JeffDH (Mar 19, 2018)

I too would suggest rescinding.  Remember that you are not just on the hook for the $16k purchase cost, but also roughly $500+ per year in additional MF's.  I don't know if/how much of a break you might get on MF's once you reach the silver level, but a limited comparison suggests that you can often rent (unsold inventory or somebody else's week) cheaper than paying the MF's.


----------



## mjc775 (Mar 20, 2018)

We used our deeded ownership with Wyndham to upgrade to Silver level via Club Combinations. We've used the upgrade option many times - ie. getting a 2-bedroom for the points of a 1-bedroom. But I definitely wouldn't pay for that option. Since we're soon going to be empty nesters, we won't be needing the larger rooms anymore, and we'll be able to travel more during off-peak times. I figure that as we get older, the more vacation days we'll be able to take will be offset by smaller and cheaper accommodations - so we'll need the same amount of points.


----------



## geonuts (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you to everyone!  We have sent the rescission papers.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 20, 2018)

geonuts said:


> Thank you to everyone!  We have sent the rescission papers.


Glad you could rescind!  The "premium level bonuses" are really not all Diamond makes them out to be.  For people who like Diamond and want more points, the best way to do it is with club combo.


----------

